

Bright Chunks at Phoenix Lander's Mars Site Must Have Been Ice - dhotson
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/phoenix/news/phoenix-20080619.html

======
dhotson
Also here: <http://phoenix.lpl.arizona.edu/>

